# The Best Commerical Ever



## Coloursfall (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes. This is the best commercial ever.  

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=8EdaLfJjDuE

Any others?

(I did a search but didn't find a thread like this, so if there is, sorry)


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 26, 2008)

Hah, I was going to post "no sorry best commercial is I Love The World" then I actually clicked the link.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 26, 2008)

Hehe, agreed. =)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice.

lol mythbusters.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 27, 2008)

There's also this

and this.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 27, 2008)

These


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 27, 2008)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=X6FdUTMAgGk
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=DdhS-JKt_Ns&feature=related
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=tSHOg8PMZ5E&feature=related

Lol at 90's nintendo commercial. Though I do agree that I love the World is the best commercial ever.


----------



## Dinru (Oct 27, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NUAYO7Zyydk

ZERUDARU DENSETSU~


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 27, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sYatDZT95LM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oOyo-W1IHc&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMCOAzI8QqE

My personal favorites.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 27, 2008)

Dinru said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NUAYO7Zyydk
> 
> ZERUDARU DENSETSU~


Oh yeah, I forgot about that one.


----------



## Nope (Oct 28, 2008)

Dinru said:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=NUAYO7Zyydk
> 
> ZERUDARU DENSETSU~


WTF??!!


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 29, 2008)

This

(also cillit bang and that disneyland one where they're too excited)


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 2, 2008)

Maaaan I want to watch Discovery Channel stuff now D:

I always loved that one with the paint exploding all over the buildings and the one by the same people (can't remember what on earth it was advertising, though X3) with the bazillions of bouncy balls. Vague~

And this one is amazing because... crossdressing is awesome? I love it <3


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I always loved that one with the paint exploding all over the buildings and the one by the same people (can't remember what on earth it was advertising, though X3) with the bazillions of bouncy balls. Vague~


I think that was either Skittles, or 3G.

I could be wrong though. It could easily be insurance or something.


----------



## Fredie (Nov 9, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I always loved that one with the paint exploding all over the buildings and the one by the same people (can't remember what on earth it was advertising, though X3) with the bazillions of bouncy balls. Vague~


Oh I think the one with loads of bouncy balls is this one? And the one with paint all over the buildings is this one.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m7eQ7-uznE

Wow this shit is so funny


----------

